# How much space is needed for this? (rifle photos)



## goatnose (Apr 8, 2019)

I am just getting started with photographing firearms. I am kind of baffled as to how much space is necessary for a photo like this: https://cache.desktopnexus.com/thumbseg/7/7307-bigthumbnail.jpg
That is not my photo. I don't know who's it is but it was a good example. 

Has anyone done this kind of work before? I have seen some where the rifle is more upright and more straight on to the camera which requires even more space in the studio I believe. Or are they faking it? kind of like this one by Yamil Sued: https://www.ammoland.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/yamil-13.jpg


----------



## Designer (Apr 9, 2019)

IMO, there is nothing wrong with shortening the angle of your subject to fit it into the frame, as in your second example.  That photographer made sure to keep the DOF adequate so the entire rifle is in focus.  He is also skilled in posing and lighting.  Do it like that.


----------

